# Axolotls!



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

Well than! I guess these would be under "other fish" even if they arnt fish haha. 
Anyways while I dearly love my bettas these are the aquatic animal that steals my heart. I have an adult breeding pair who I got last year as three inch babies.Now their both ten inch little water monsters who I personally think are adorable, but some of my friends and family disagree xD Right now I have four babies (would have had more but had a container contamination incident :/) Ill post a photo spree in a second but first some fun facts!
-They can regenerate whole limbs, and as such are valuable research specimens. 
-They come from a glacial fed lake in Mexico, meaning they like cold water (62-70 f)
-They are practically extinct if not already extinct in their native home. But ae alive and well in captivity (they breed well and are great in aquariums)
-Their name is derived from the Aztec meaning of "water Monster"
-they can be bred with a GFP gene. 
-Their are two pokemon based off of them, Mudkip and Whooper. 
- Toothless from how to train your dragon was likely based of an axolotl. 
heres my babies
















and their parents! The brown one is my Male, his name is Chihiro, and the white one if my female, her name is Haku


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

MapleNeko said:


> Well than! I guess these would be under "other fish" even if they arnt fish haha.
> Anyways while I dearly love my bettas these are the aquatic animal that steals my heart. I have an adult breeding pair who I got last year as three inch babies.Now their both ten inch little water monsters who I personally think are adorable, but some of my friends and family disagree xD Right now I have four babies (would have had more but had a container contamination incident :/) Ill post a photo spree in a second but first some fun facts!
> -They can regenerate whole limbs, and as such are valuable research specimens.
> -They come from a glacial fed lake in Mexico, meaning they like cold water (62-70 f)
> ...


Lucky you! I was looking into getting one of those (they are really cute!), but unfortunately I don't have a large tank - and they definitely need a large tank.


----------



## Knyvern (Apr 30, 2017)

Those are amazing. They are so ugly they are cute.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Aww precious babies. I had a albino and wild that mated. Just have the wild female now. They are awesome pets! Glad to know another axie owner on the site


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

The babies are adorable! The adults... hehehe


----------

